# Help with Brother BAS-416 & BAS-423



## hymegirl (Sep 23, 2014)

Help!!! I just bought a bunch of equipment from a local company that was going out of business. There is a Brother BAS-416 & BAS-423. I have NO CLUE how to use them? Can anyone give any suggestions on where to start? I am a Screen Printer that is wanting to not let these go to waste! Thank you to anyone for help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You may want to first contact Brother or an authorized dealer about onsite classes on its use. 

These aren't the kind of machines where you can just sit down and self-teach yourself.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah brother doesn't give lessons on those. Brother doesn't even have an industrial embroidery machine division anymore. You'll have to get yourself the manuals. Contact a service tech. (PM me for info as I know one of the best independant as brother specific techs are hard to find) and you'll have to get someone to train you how to just do embroidery anyways. (or bumble through it as there are various online guides here and there)


----------



## tink44 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good luck with learning on this machine. I also have a Brother BAS-416 that I bought about 2 yrs ago and I am still learning on it. Of matter of fact today I am trying to teach myself to do jackets on it and am very discouraged as nothing is working. Wish there was a class I could take or wish I could afford to buy a new one.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe will help !


----------



## Kennetlmartin2289 (9 mo ago)

tink44 said:


> Good luck with learning on this machine. I also have a Brother BAS-416 that I bought about 2 yrs ago and I am still learning on it. Of matter of fact today I am trying to teach myself to do jackets on it and am very discouraged as nothing is working. Wish there was a class I could take or wish I could afford to buy a new one.


I have bought one but when I try to install the floppy or the usb drive. It tells me no data. Could you help me with what I am doing wrong?


----------

